# I lost my rat!=(



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

My favorite rat Mar is lost! She has been lost for a day now.

Usually I keep her and her cagemates in my room with the door closed because they just don't stay in their cage. My room is rat proofed but the rest of my apartment is not. I never let them out of my room though.

I'm thinking she walked out of my room when i walked out, she is super fast and stealthy and I wouldn't put it past her to do that.

However, I have searched high and low for her and she is nowhere to be found. I love this rat to death, she is my favorite. Not that I don't adore my other two rats but...this was my "heart rat" and she never strayed far from me, she was always the most intelligent and although she was always curious about the big outside world I'd always thought she wouldn't get herself lost. 

But she has. Are there any tips for finding a lost rattie?

I do know that she could not have escaped through the screen in the window, because I had both windows closed when she got lost.

What are the odds that she will return to me? 

I am so desperate right now =(


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I have no experience of finding lost rats, but could you leave out her favourite food for her to find? My rats go crazy for chicken.

How about putting out those traps that catch rats without hurting them and leave them out overnight for if she comes back.

Good luck!


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080331202756AAkYSa4


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Chances are good she is spooked and hiding somewhere quietly....she will re-emerge sooner or later, in the interests of catching her, I'd obtain a humane trap and bait it with something smelly and tasty like tuna.

My parents are fond of recounting a story of one of my childhood rats who disappeared for a few days and was eventually recovered, at the back door of the house, trying to get back inside, we wondered if once stuck outside, she had simply followed her nose around the side of the house perpetually trying to get back in. They do like to go home, I hope you find yours.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Make sure to put out some food and water. They will still be a hungry and thirsty rat. Plus, you can keep an eye on how much food is there to see if she is eating it which would mean she is still around.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Having dealt with escaped hamsters more times than I would care to count, I'd definitely suggest putting out food. If you can keep all doors closed and put a plate out in each room, you'll at least be able to narrow down which room she's in (assuming your doors are low enough that she can't squeeze under). 

If a humane trap isn't in your budget right now, I saw a cheaper suggestion on how to make one. I can't find the original video, but the idea is the same as the one here (warning, that site includes instructions for not-so-nice traps, as well).

"A favorite among do-it-yourself homeowners, this trap is simple to set up and consists of only a toilet paper roll balanced on a ledge directly above a waste bin, a bucket or a box. The trick is to encourage the rodent to enter the makeshift tunnel by placing a treat such as peanut butter on the far end. Once it goes for the bait, its weight will tip the roll over and land it in the bin. The cardboard roll must be creased before setting the trap up to avoid having it roll around with the rat inside. Also, the bin has to have steep sides of around 20 inches, otherwise the rat could just climb out. As with the live traps, the rat must then be released in a remote location."

The video suggested using a tiny bit of tape to hold the paper towel roll in place (but not so much that it doesn't tip), and also suggested placing crumpled newspaper in the trash can for a softer landing. Another site suggested that cutting the ends off a soda bottle would fit better for a rat (but if you think she might walk out on top of it, the tube could work).

You could use her favorite treat in place of peanut butter, and perhaps withhold food for a day (once you've used it to establish that she's in the house) to encourage her. Good luck!


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I would rat proof the cage to prevent more escapees and leave your door open. They have great homing skills so if she is safe she will find her way back. Make sure she can't be locked in somewhere. 
General advice: teach them to come when called before ever lettng them free range. Mine come from wherever they are when I call them.
Hope you will find her soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

@GhostMouse. Most my rats could jump out a 20" bin. I'd think 36" or more would be better


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Sonicboom, that's a good point. I just copied and pasted that part from the website, and I must have skimmed over the part about trash can height.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 15, 2011)

What kind of heating do you have in your apartment? I don't mean to alarm you, but if it's floor heaters, she might have used that as access to the wall. If she's big enough not to fit under in general it's all good (I'm assuming since she's your 'heart rat' that she's an adult), but our smallest baby has been in the wall before. I'm sure if you "rat proofed' your room you may have thought of this before, but it's only a possibility.
As long as she couldn't have gotten outside the windows or out into the hallways, she'll find her way back if she's able. She's probably under the couch wondering where exactly she's ended up...
On that note, look inside furniture that can be easily burrowed in to. With a day under her belt she may have made a squatter's nest for herself.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope you find her! I'm sure that if she didn't escape outside the apartment or into the vents, you'll probably end up with someone pawing at your face while you sleep. Or something similar. Please keep us updated!


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

TheHermit said:


> On that note, look inside furniture that can be easily burrowed in to. With a day under her belt she may have made a squatter's nest for herself.


That is an excellent point. I caught my girls during free ranging. I had left the bowl with dog food out and they had started stashing the kibble inside the couch. I was lucky to catch them red handed otherwise they would have moved in. Next day I saw Miep carrying paper there so building a nest inside the couch evidently was on their radar screen. There is a tiny opening in the cloth that covers the underside of the couch. They push it down with their hands and disappear with food and nesting material. But I would have never imagined them in there if I hadn't seen them do it.


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.Still haven't found my Mar. My sweet little Mar=( It's been what, five or six days now? I still haven't told my boyfriend, he loves her to death and I fear his reaction to the bad news. Somehow he hasn't come over in the last five days (lucky me?). I'm hoping to find her before he comes over next!

I do have floor heating. I've lived here for three months and the ratties have not tried squeezing into my heater, but I suppose she could have.

I recently discovered that there are holes in the cabinets under the sinks (bathroom and kitchen) where the pipes lead into, and I am assuming she got into the walls this way. Does this make sense? it's hard to describe.

I put fruit loops (Mar's favorite cereal treat) by the openings, and a day later, they were eaten. I replaced the fruit loops and added lab blocks too, then went out shopping, and the fruit loops were gone, but the lab blocks were untouched (she never liked those much anyway). Replaced them again and currently just sitting in bed awake and anxious about the whole thing. But at least I've got some hope! Either Mar is eating the cereal, or I have mice or other pests that are eating them. I don't think I have mice, but I know I have flies and occasionally see a small beetle of some sort, but for some reason I don't think it was bugs eating the fruit loops.

Also, I hear some rustling in the walls when I listen closely, but when I call Mar's name, I never hear rustling sounds getting nearer to me. This rat knew her name better than my other rats knew theirs, so why the **** does she not listen when it matters most?

I'm a wreck, I love her so much, and after six months would hate to have to say goodbye to her.

Finally, I have a theory of why my Mar ran away. Mar and Moocah (mother and daughter, alpha and beta) are like two peas in a pod, but then I added a new rat to the mix, Pepper the PEW. This was a month ago. Pepper is made out of sugar. She licks my entire face, hand, arm, ear, leg, foot...will just lick me clean for like ten minutes straight. So sweet and so affectionate. Mar and Pepper only got along when they were sleeping together. When awake, Mar would CONSTANTLY pick little fights with Pepper and why? I think because Pepper gets my attention very easily and holds it for a long time, and Mar was jealous. Does this sound like crazy talk? I honestly think that Mar knew she was my favorite then got a little thrown off by Pepper winning me over so fast.

Anyway, that's the update. Sorry it was such a long post. Further advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

The fighting/picking on may just still have been dominance behaviour, rather than jealousy...Maybe you should lay a humane trap where the fruit loops were getting taken to catch who ever is taking them.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a waller. My Maggie got into the wall last night and after having a terrible day already, I immediately freaked out. I called my mum and apparently in most apartments, they are constructed with stubs and she shouldn't be able to leave a single section of the wall, unless she's making her way to and from walls via your apartment. If the fruit loops are gone (no crumbs, just taken), and you haven't seen any previous signs of "pests" before this, she can get out and is willing to do so for food. Now that she knows you're leaving food out for her, move it farther away from the holes and see if you can catch her in the act. Maggie was lured with cheese - smelly stuff, since my main concern was her getting too far to smell her way back (my mother confirmed this as impossible, though). 

I would suggest telling your boyfriend. I don't know how he handles situations but it's better to be focused on this together than to feel alone and panicked.

Again, she's coming out for food - she'll come out for her mama. If you have a spare cage, like a quarantine cage, put only a little food in the bowl inside and offer water as well. Leave her a comfy place to sleep and if she has a favourite toy, toss that in. If possible, rig it with a bell so she has to run past it and make noise if she enters. If you're home and awake at the time you might be able to run (without making her freak and run away of course) and shut the door, effectively catching yourself a Wall Rat!

And prepare for her to be more than accepting of cuddles. Maggie hates being alone around people (she needs Lilly now to have confidence in doing anything), but she snuggled into my lap and boggled after we got her out and looked up at me like "I'm sorry mum!"
Worst case scenario, I don't want to get your hopes up, but there's a very very good chance she'll come out for the sake of her hungry tummy and she'll be thirsty. After five or six days though you need to get her out soon, because she's going to need water.

You could also set a weight trap (the humane kind), and set a smelly treat in the back. When she (or a mystery culprit) climbs in to the back to get the treat, the trap will tip and the door will close. You could also leave out some cheese or something else that is fragrant and leave a camera there. If she's really hungry, she'll run out to take it about as soon as you're gone. 

Sounds like a hopeful situation though! Unless you've seen mice feces in the same places you're leaving fruit loops, she is definitely there and a hungry lady.


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, so the fruit loops and lab blocks from last night are ALL GONE! YAY!

I have a small cage set under the sink with water, lab blocks, and fruit loops leading into it. Also, I have a plastic bag in the cage which I'm hoping I will hear rustling when she walks into the cage. 

A live trap would totally do the trick, i guess I'll buy one after today if all else fails. 

Here is a picture of my baby. 

Crossing my fingers she returns to me


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 15, 2011)

oooh she is such a sweety! Ugh! So gorgeous!
hopefully she'll realize how much her mum cares of her and stays in the cage rather than returning to an icky wall.

make sure that trap is big enough. the tip trap is really good cause it forces them to get right inside to even reach the treat, in case she's a cautious one that likes to stretch her neck out for goodies


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope you find her! One of mine escaped once but luckily he really loves his cage, so I just left it open and he eventually came back and I found him sleeping there...


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 15, 2011)

Please let us know if your baby has returned! You two are in my thoughts daily!


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Update.

My rat is still not found. Every day she eats the food that i put out, and occasionally I hear noises in the wall.

I'm very worried at this point.

A Havahart trap is on its way in the mail.


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Also, thanks for keeping me in your thoughts and for all the help, everyone. I appreciate it in this difficult time.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't believe she's not come out yet 
I really hope you manage to 'trap' her
Have you got a video camera or something? You could film the fruit loops to make sure it's her taking them.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She's probably just comfy up there. As long as she has food and water she won't die, and I hope you get her back soon.


----------



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

Really hope you get her back! I'll be keeping you and Mar in my thoughts. I'd be a wreck if one of my girls was lost for that long. Haven't had that happen with my rats (knock on wood) but my dog was missing for over four hours once. It doesn't sound long but I was a WRECK. We had just gotten a blizzard and had about three feet of snow. We found her all the way across town. Scariest experience I've gone through with pets. 

Good luck! I'm hopeful she will come back


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 15, 2011)

Its good to hear some news, even if it's not the best! Don't lose hope. Rats are prone to like those spaces, wild or otherwise. I'm sorry I haven't been active on here, still thinking of you two though. Let us know how the trap goes! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you ever find your rat?


----------



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

If its one thing my rat Yuffie has taught me, is that cages might be for escaping out of, but you should always return home. 

:3 I'm sure you'll find her, or at least manage to trap her!
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh no! I hope you get your poor baby back. My prayers are with you and her


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been almost 2 months... I'm starting to wonder about the merit of this thread, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I posted in it again out of curiosity. Hoped maybe raabzbaby had some good news and had just forgotten about the thread.


----------

